# Polls



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

How do you post a poll?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

when you click go advanced, it's near the bottom where it says "enter poll amount". Then as if you were posting a reply, except it'll bring you to the poll thing where you can make it


----------

